# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 7 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد 7 مارس 2021م





الصدي


المريخ يفرط في الفوز امام سيمبا وبستقبل بديل التونسي قبل المباراة 
النابي..اقسم بالله لوسمحت لي الإدارة بالاستمرار لصنعت فريق البطولات.
تعادل الاهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب.

المريخ يتعادل رسميا مع المدرب الانجليزي لي كلارك.

المريخ يضعف حظوظه في التاهل ويخرج بتعادل محبط امام سيمبا.







الاحمر الوهاج
سوداكال يقيل النابي والانجليزي كلارك بديلا
المريخ يهدر اضمن الفرص .. ويتعادل مع سيمبا سلبيا وفيتا يفاجئ الاهلي بالقاهرة
النابي : استمرايتي تعني التميز  .. الغيابات اكبر من الاحتمال
حلفا : العقوبات لا ترسى الا بنهاية التقاضي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يحكم مواجهة المريخ وسيمبا في دوري الأبطال
كووورة - وكالات




لاعبو المريخ 

تلقت  آمال المريخ السوداني في الصعود للأدوار الإقصائية ببطولة دوري أبطال  إفريقيا، ضربة جديدة، بعدما سقط في فخ التعادل السلبي مع ضيفه سيمبا  التنزاني امس السبت، في الجولة الثالثة لمباريات المجموعة الأولى  بالمسابقة القارية.

وعجز المريخ عن التسجيل رغم الفرص العديدة التي  سنحت له على مدار شوطي المباراة، ليعجز عن تحقيق انتصاره الأول في  المجموعة، التي يتأهل عنها صاحبا المركزين الأول والثاني لدور الثمانية.

وظل  المريخ قابعا في مؤخرة الترتيب برصيد نقطة واحدة، عقب خسارته أمام مضيفه  الأهلي المصري وضيفه فيتا كلوب الكونغولي الديمقراطي، في أول جولتين  بالمجموعة، ليصبح موقفه من بلوغ دور الثمانية صعبا للغاية.

في  المقابل، حافظ سيمبا على صدارته ترتيب المجموعة برصيد 7 نقاط، بعدما سبق له  الفوز 1-صفر على مضيفه فيتا كلوب، وضيفه الأهلي في أول جولتين.

وبات  المريخ مطالبا بالفوز في جميع مبارياته الثلاث بجولة الإياب في المجموعة،  إذا أراد الاحتفاظ بآماله في التأهل للدور المقبل وتجنب الخروج المبكر من  المسابقة.

بداية مفاجئة

فاجأ المريخ  المراقبين بأداء متماسك رغم التشكيل الاضطراري، نتيجة غياب أكثر من 10  لاعبين للإصابة، وفرض أسلوب التمرير القصير على سيمبا الذي ظهر تائها معظم  فترات الشوط الأول.

وخسر المريخ مجهودات قلب دفاعه الوحيد المؤهل  حمزة داوود للإصابة بشد عضلي، منذ الدقيقة الثانية، ولعب الفريق بـ10  لاعبين لمدة 10 دقائق، قبل أن يدخل رمضان عجب، ليتحول بخيت خميس من الوسط  الأيسر إلى قلب الدفاع.

ولعب رمضان مع لاعب المحور التاج يعقوب  ووجدي عوض في قلب الملعب، دورا مؤثرا وقويا في ربط تحركات اللاعبين مع خط  الهجوم، بينما نجح سيف تيري والنيجيري توني إيدجو في إرباك رباعي دفاع  سيمبا.



وضاعت في الدقيقة 12 فرصة مؤكدة للمريخ من كرة لعبها سيف تيري مرت جورا القائم.

وفي  الدقيقة 26، عكس رمضان عجب كرة من ركلة زاوية لعبها النيجيري إيدجو لامست  العارضة وارتدت فلاقت رأس المدافع أحمد تمبش فمرت مرة أخرى فوق العارضة.

في الدقيقة 39، دخل سيبما أجواء المباراة وهدد مرمى المريخ بأول كرة زاحفة عن طريق لاعب الوسط الأيسر رالي بواليا.

شوط سلبي

بعد الاستراحة، دخل المريخ باستراتيجيته في التمرير القصير والربط عن طريق الوسط.

وفي الدقيقة 50، تخطى أحمد آدم بيبو الظهير الأيمن شوماري وسدد كرة  قوية بقدمه اليسرى مرت فوق العارضة.

وفشل سيمبا في الدخول لأجواء المباراة واستبدل أفضل عناصره، كرالي بولايا وكلاتوس شاما، واستمر المريخ مسيطرا.

وفي الدقيقة 77، هرب سيف تيري من مراقبة الكيني جوشوا أونيانجو، ودخل الصندوق وعكس كرة جيدة شتتها حارس المرمى.

واعتمد  سيمبا على الهجمات المرتدة في الدقائق الأخيرة ولكن دون خطورة، بسبب تألق  ثنائي قلب الدفاع بخيت خميس وتمبش، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتعادل مع سيمبا في مباراة الظروف والغيابات بدون اهداف
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ تعادل المريخ وضيفه سيمبا التنزاني بدون اهداف في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب الهلال اهدر فيها المريخ مهرجان اهداف 

انتهي الشوط الاول التعادل السلبي بين المريخ وسيمبا حيث بني المريخ استراتيجيته على الضغط المتواصل طوال الشوط الاول.
فرصة ضائعة
اهدر اللاعب دارين متوكس اضمن من كرة ثابته في حدود الدقيقة 20 نفذها اللاعب البديل رمضان عالجها متوكس رأسية تمر شمال الحارس.
وفي الدقيقة 23 حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها العجب حولها الدفاع لركلة  زاوية نفذها العجب من الجهة الشرقية قابلها تيري تعود من القائم تجد هندسة  لم يحسن التعامل معها تمر لضربة مرمي.
هدف ضائع لسيمبا
في الدقيقة 38 حصل سيمبا على مخالفة نفذها نجم سيمبا يتسلمها منجد
في الدقيقة 40 كاد بخيت خميس ان يتسبب في هدف من هفوة مرت بسلام على مرمي منجد النيل
وفي الدقيقة الاخيرة قاد متوكس هجمة لعبها لسيف لكن الاخير افتقد التركيز  داخل متنطقة العمليات تمر كرته الى الحارس لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل  السلبي

الشوط الثاني جاء سريعا من جانب المريخ وسدد فيه اللاعب بيبو كرة تمر لضربة  مرمي باعجوبة.. ويقود سيمبا هجمة خطبرة على مرمي المريخ تمر الى خارج  الملعب.
هدف ضائع للمريخ
حصل المريخ على ركلة ثابتها نفذها العجب حولها دارين تمر لضربة مرمي باعجوبة.
حاول سيمبا قتل طموح المريخ ويقود هجمة خطبرة على مرمي المريخ يبطل مفعولها تمبش.
المريخ يطالب بركلة جزاء
طالب المريخ بركلة جزاء من كرة سددها رمضان عجب اصطدمت بالمدافع قبل وصولها للحارس.
تراجع لسيمبا
تراجع نادي سيمبا في الجزء الاخير من المباراة دون مبرر ليحافظ على نتيجة التعادل السلبي وخاصة انها تخدم مصالحه في الصدارة
نشطت العاب المريخ وواصل رحلة البحث عن اول انتصار لكن كل فرصه باءت بالفشل  لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي ليرتفع الفريق التنزاني نقاطه الى سبع نقاط  والمريخ لنقطة وحيده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقيل الجهاز الفني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




النابي 
أعلن  نادي المريخ بشكل مفاجئ مساء اليوم السبت، وبعد ساعتين فقط من مباراة  الفريق أمام سيمبا التنزاني، التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي ضمن الجولة  الثالثة من بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا، إقالة المدير الفني للفريق، التونسي  نصر الدين النابي وطاقمه الفني المعاون من وطنيين وأجانب.

وقال نادي المريخ في نشرة خبرية حصل  عليها، إن مجلس إدارته اتخذ قرارا بالتمرير بإقالة المدير الفني النابي.

وأضاف النادي السوداني أنه إلى جانب إقالة النابي، تمت إقالة مساعده المغربي حمادي صغير.

وأوضح  نادي المريخ أنه أقال النابي ومساعده المغربي مع الاحتفاظ بالشرط الجزائي  للنادي، وذلك لمخالفتهما البندين 9 و10  من بنود العقد المبرم بينهما وبين  النادي.

وأكمل أنه أيضا تمت إقالة المدرب العام السوداني الضو قدم  الخير إضافة لمدرب الحراس هيثم الطيب مالك مع التمنيات لهم بالتوفيق  والسداد في مقبل مشوارهم التدريبي.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا..إعفاء نصر الدين النابي من تدريب المريخ السوداني

  نصر الدين النابي





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المجلس تمنى لهم التوفيق في المرحلة المقبلة.
أصدر نادي المريخ السوداني، قرارًا قضى بإعفاء مدرب الفريق التونسي نصر الدين النابي من منصبه، السبت.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي في تعميمٍ صحفي، السبت” قرّر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  بالتمرير برئاسة آدم سوداكال إقالة الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب التونسي  البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي إضافةً لمساعده المغربي حمادي صغير، مع الاحتفاظ  بالشرط الجزائي للنادي”.
وأردف” الخطوة جاءت لمخالفتهم البند التاسع والعاشر من بنود العقد”.
وتابع” كما قرّر المجلس إقالة المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير إضافة لمدرب الحراس هيثم الطيب مالك”.



والسبت،  تعادل المريخ السوداني أمام ضيفه سيمبا التنزاني من دون أهدافٍ في  المباراة التي جرت ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: أهدرنا الفوز.. ولا يمكن الاستماع لصياح الجماهير
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من المؤتمر الصحفي

تحسر  التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، على التعادل  السلبي، اليوم السبت، أمام ضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، لحساب ثالث جولات دور  مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا، بينما أبدى مدرب الضيوف، الفرنسي ديدييه  جوميز، رضاه عن النتيجة.

وقال جوميز، المدير الفني لسيمبا: "كنا  بحاجة إلى الطاقة لنلعب مباراة هجومية، حيث واجهنا مشكلة الإرهاق بعدما  لعبنا عددا كبيرا من المباريات مؤخرا، ولهذا السبب دافعنا بشكل كبير، وتسبب  ذلك في حصول المريخ على عدة مخالفات، وركلات زوايا".

وفي رده على سؤال ""،  حول ما تردد عن عدم تقديره للمريخ، قال: "لم أقلل من قدر المريخ، بل  بالعكس أحترمه وأحترم لاعبيه، وأعرف قدراتهم، وقد قضيت معهم وقتا طيبا خلال  تدريبي للفريق".

من جانبه، قال النابي: "التمست روح نادي المريخ في  المباراة ضد سيمبا، لكن الصعوبات تواصلت في أول 10 دقائق للمباراة، بإصابة  قلب الدفاع حمزة داؤود".



وأردف:  "المريخ كان يستحق الانتصار على سيمبا، نظرا للفرص التي صنعها الفريق أمام  المرمى، خاصة في الشوط الأول.. لكن للأسف فرطنا في 3 نقاط، أمام فريق كبير  يدربه مدرب كبير، وإن شاء الله سيكون القادم أفضل".

وردا على سؤال ""،  حول كيفية إدارته للمباراة، قال النابي: "لعبت بما هو متاح لي من لاعبين،  وعلى نقاط قوة وضعف فريق سيمبا، بل حتى عندما خرج حمزة مصابا، غيرت تنظيم  الفريق من ثلاثي دفاع إلى رباعي".

وعن عدم إدخال المهاجم بكري  المدينة بديلا، أجاب: "بكري لم يكن جاهزا بالكامل لخوض اللقاء، لأنه كان  مصابا بفيروس كورونا المستجد، ولا يستطيع أن يلعب حتى 5 دقائق".

وأكمل: "لا يمكن أن تكون مدربا تعمل في كرة القدم بتخصص، وأنت تستمع لصياح الجماهير، المطالبة بإجراء التعديلات على تشكيل الفريق".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميًا.. لي كلارك مدربًا للمريخ السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




كلارك
أعلن المريخ السوداني رسميا، مساء اليوم السبت، عن تعاقده مع المدرب الإنجليزي، لي كلارك، لمدة موسم واحد.

وقال  المريخ إن رئيس النادي، آدم عبد الله سوداكال، استقبل المدرب الجديد الذي  سيحل بدلا من التونسي، نصر الدين النابي، الذي أقيل مباشرةً بعد التعادل  السلبي مع سيمبا التنزاني، اليوم، في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ولعب لي كلارك في السابق، لأندية نيوكاسل وسندرلاند وفولهام، في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز، كما انضم لمنتخب إنجلترا في التسعينيات.


وتولى  كلارك أول منصب كمدير فني، في هيدرسفيلد تاون في سن الـ36، قبل أن يدرب  برمنجهام سيتي وبلاكبول، وكيلمارنوك في الدوري الاسكتلندي.

وفي  الفترة الأخيرة، استغل ليستر سيتي خبرات كلارك، في تحليل أداء  الفرق المنافسة، كما عمل كممتحن وموثق لشهادات التدريب العليا، لاتحاد  الكرة الأيرلندي.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ السوداني يتعاقد مع المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلاركأخبار الرياضةالرئيسية



  سوداكال مع المدرب لي كلارك





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق المكتب الإعلامي.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني، تعاقده مع المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك، للإشراف على الفريق فنيًا لمدة عامٍ.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” تعاقد نادي المريخ رسميًا مع المدرب الإنجليزي لي  كلارك لمدة موسم واحد للإشراف على الفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة، وكان رئيس  نادي المريخ المريخ آدم سوداكال قد استقبل مساء اليوم السبت بمكتبه  بالخرطوم المدرب الإنجليزي والذي سبق له أن لعب لأندية نيوكاسل وسندرلاند  وفولهاموخاض مع هذه الأندية عقداً كاملا من الزمان في الدوري الإنجليزي  الممتاز وخمس مواسم في دوري الدرجة الأولى”.
والسبت، أصدر نادي المريخ قرارً مفاجئًا بإقالة التونسي نصر الدين النابي من منصبه على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وسقط المريخ السوداني فخ التعادل من دون أهدافٍ في مباراته أمام سيمبا التنزاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن الاجتماع  الذي انعقد مساء اليوم بين رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" والمدرب  الإنجليزي "لي كلارك" ووكيله المصري "أحمد عباس" انتهى بالتوصل إلى إتفاق  حول التشكيل النهائي للجهاز الفني الذي سيقود "كلارك" في منصب المدير  الفني.   وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، فإن الألماني توماس "مويير" سيعمل في منصب المعد  البدني فيما سيواصل التونسي "محمد الفنطاسي" في منصب مدرب الحراس بينما  سينضم للطاقم الفني مدرب أحمال وعلاج طبيعي مصري الجنسية وهو "إسلام جمال"  بترشيح من الوكيل المصري "أحمد عباس".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التعادل الإيجابي يحسم مواجهة الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي

  من مباراة الأهلي المصري 





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن مباريات المجموعة الأولى.
تعادل الأهلي المصري وضيفه فيتا كلوب الكونغولي بهدفين لكل منها، السبت، في الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.
وبكّر فيتا كلوب الكونغولي بالهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب ماكابي ليليبو  في الدقيقة الـ”41â€³، وأدرك محمد شريف التعادل للأهلي في الدقيقة الـ”69â€³،  ليعزّز مروان محسن النتيجة بهدفٍ ثانٍ في الدقيقة الـ”72â€³، لكنّ فيتا كلوب  الكونغولي أحرز هدف التعادل في الدقيقة الـ”80â€³ من ركلة جزاء.



ورفع كلٍ فريقٍ رصيده إلى أربع نقاط بالمجموعة الأولى والتي يتصدرّها سيمبا التنزاني بسبع نقاط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اعضاء جمعية المريخ يطعنون في عدم اهلية سوداكال للفيفا
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  كفرووتر الدقيقة ان اعضاء بنادي المريخ طعنوا في اهلية ورئاسة سوداكال  لنادي المريخ وكشفت المتابعات ان اعضاء جمعية المريخ حركوا الطعون القديمة  التي قدمت ضد سوداكال في احد القضايا التي جرت فيها تسوية قانونية وحسب  متابعات الصحيفة فان اعضاء المريخ اعتبروا التسوية جرم قانوني يوقف اجراءات  رئاسة سوداكال لنادي المريخ وان الاتحاد السوداني لم يصادق على رئاسة  سوداكال ورفض الاعتراف به حتى نهاية دورة المجلس وهو ما يعني ان مقعد رئيس  النادي شاغر والذي سبق وان شغله الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني وان تعيين سوداكال  لم يمر عبر الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ او عبر الانتخاب لهذا المقعد  بعد نهاية دورة المجلس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اعضاء مجلس المريخ يشكون الاتحاد للفيفا
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تقدم اعضاء  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بشكوى عاجلة اليوم للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم فيفا  طاعنين في تدخل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص الغاء قرارات مجلس ادارة  نادي المريخ وتدخله في عمل داخل لا علاقة للاتحاد به وهي قوانين تنظيم  العمل الداخلي واعتبر اعضاء مجلس المريخ تدخل البروف شداد والغاء قرارات  المجلس عمل داخل لا يخص الاتحاد السوداني بل يخص الجمعية العمومية لنادي  المريخ والتي يحمل اعضاء المجلس تفويضا منها لقيادة نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مظاهرات مريخية للاتحاد السوداني
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ دشنت روابط  وكيانات مريخية هاشتاق .. من اجل المريخ .. وطالبت بفيه الجماهير المناصرين  التوافد الى مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم من اجل الغاء الجمعية  العمومية التي دعا لها البروف كمال شداد وقام بالغاء العضوية الجديدة التي  اكتسبتها جماهير المريخ والعضوية التي تم تجديدها وهي في الاصل عضوية شارمت  في الجمعية السابقة قام سوداكال برفع توصية بالغاء تجديدها بحجة انها لم  تجدد داخل نظام السيستم الدولي واعلنت جماهير المريخ عن رغبتها في انهاء  حكم سوداكال مهما كلف الامر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيمبا يطعن في عدم قانونية عجب وبخيت
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ دفع نادي  سيمبا التنزاني باعتراض لمراقب المباراة في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعبين  رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس وقال جوميز في تصريحات له عقب المباراة :بخيت ورمضان  غير مؤهلين للمباراة وطعنا في صحة مشاركة اللاعبين لانني اعلم انهما غير  مؤهلين منذ ان كنت مدربا للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق" يكشف الحسابات.."صن داونز" أول المتأهلين لربع النهائي

يمتلك فريق "صن داونز" الآن في رصيده  "9" نقاط، بينما تملك الفرق الثلاثة الأخري "نقطتان" لكل، ومع فرضية خسارة  "صن داونز" في جميع مواجهات الإياب الثلاثة، فإن رصيده سيتجمد حينها عند 9  نقاط.   والحالة الوحيدة التي يمكن من خلالها لفريقين أن يلحقا بصن داونز بهذا  الرصيد، هي أن يجمع فريقان من الثلاثة 7 نقاط، بالتعادل فيما بينهما  والانتصار في المواجهتين الأخريين لكل منهما.   وفي هذه الحال سيتساوى الفرق الثلاثة برصيد 9 نقاط، ويتم الاحتكام  للمواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة.   وفي هذه الحالة سيضمن صن داونز التأهل متصدرا، حيث إنه سيكون قد جمع 6  نقاط من المواجهات المباشرة من فوزين وهزيمتين، فيما سيتم احتساب 5 نقاط  للفريقين الآخريين، بواقع فوز وهزيمة أمام صن داونز وتعادلين فيما بينهما،  ويرافق وقتها من تعادل بنتيجة أقل من الأهداف على ملعبه في المواجهتين صن  داونز إلى الدور ربع النهائي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبّر نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم "محمد حلفا" عن استغرابه الشديد من الفتوى التي صدرت بعدم أهلية ثلاثي المريخ "رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس" للمشاركة مع المريخ دولياً رغم ارتكاب الثلاثي لمخالفات تعتبر حسب اللوائح الدوليه مخالفات خطيرة إعمالا لنص الماده "١٣٣" من لائحة الانضباط.






وقال في تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق: "الحديث عن سريان عقوبة الثلاثي دولياً أمر غريب وعجيب ولا علاقة له بالقانون".



وأضاف: المواد(١٣٣، ١٣٤، ١٣٥، ١٣٦، ١٣٧) من لائحة الإنضباط توضح الشروط الواجب توفرها لتعميم العقوبة دولياً ولا يوجد أي عقوبة تسري دولياً إلا بعد أن يصبح القرار نهائياً ويستوفي القرار الصادر بشأنها كل شروط تعميمها حسب المواد المذكورة أعلاه؛ فهل أصبح قرار الإنضباط قرار نهائي أم أن نادي المريخ يملك فرصة استئناف القرار؟! سواء قرار الإيقاف أو قرار التعميم  وطالما أن النادي يملك فرصة استئناف فذلك يعني ببساطة أن القرار لم يصبح صالح لتعميم العقوبه  ليأخذ البعد الدولي".

وواصل "محمد حلفا" في شرح الجوانب القانونية واضاف في حديثه لـ#سبورتاق: "حتى بعد أن يصبح قرار العقوبة قراراً نهائياً فإن هنالك شروطاً واضحة وملزمة تحددها المواد التي ذكرتها سابقاً لتأخذ البعد الدولي وبعد أن يتم استيفاء تلك الشروط يقوم الإتحاد الوطني بمخاطبة الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) بطلب لتعميم العقوبة والتي لا تسري دولياً إلاّ بعد أن ينظر الإتحاد الدولي في الطلب ويتأكد من استيفاء العقوبة وكل الشروط اللازمة لتأخذ البعد الدولي ولا تصبح سارية دولياً إلا بعد موافقة (الفيفا) على تعميمها".

ومضى نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية وعضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني في حديثه بالقول: "وبالعودة للقرار الصادر من لجنة الانضباط نفسه فإنه استند على المادة (٥٩) التي تتحدث عن ارتكاب اللاعب لمخالفة (التزييف والتزوير) وهذه المادة بالرغم من عدم  علاقتها بالمخالفة التي ارتكبها اللاعبين نجد ان هذه  المادة نفسها تستوجب على الإتحاد أن يخاطب الفيفا لمنح العقوبة البعد الدولي حسب نص الماده ١٣٣ من لائحه الانضباط".

"مع التنويه إلى أن النص الواجب التطبيق هي المادة (٢٤) الفقرة (٣) من لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين والتي تتحدث عن تبعات فسخ العقد لأسباب غير مشروعة وهي المخالفة التي ارتكبها الثلاثي لكن حتى مع هذه المادة فإن هنالك شروط كما ذكرت سابقاً ينبغي توفرها لتعميم العقوبة دولياً باعتبارها من المخالفات الرياضية الخطيرة  وطالما أن القرار حتى الآن لم يصبح صالحا للتعميم لأنه ليس نهائيا وطالما أنه لم يعمم وفق الشروط المطلوبة فلا مكان للحديث عن سريان العقوبه دوليا الآن، وهذا الأمر لا يتم إلا بمخاطبة الفيفا الذي يدرس طلب تعميم العقوبة ويقرر بشأنه سواء بالموافقة عليها وبعدها تصبح العقوبه سارية".

وختم "محمد حلفا" تصريحه لـ#سبورتاق بالقول:" الفيفا حال وافق على تعميم العقوبة فإنه يخطر الإتحاد القاري الذي يتبع له اللاعب بأن هذا اللاعب موقوف وبالتالي فإن مراقب المباراة القارية يتلقي إخطاراً بقائمة اللاعبين الموقوفين الذين لا يحق لهم المشاركة سواء كان الإيقاف ببطاقات أو بعقوبات أخذت البعد الدولي بموافقة الفيفا وأخطاره للإتحاد القاري وبالتالي على بعثة المريخ ولتتأكد أكثر رغم أن أمر أهليتهم للمشاركة دوليا لا تحتاج لتأكيد، ولكن للإطمئنان يمكنهم سؤال مراقب المباراة أن كان هنالك لاعباً موقوفا في صفوف الفريق".

يُذكر أن رئيس لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد العام كان قد أدْلى بتصريحات لـ#سبورتاق أكَّد خلالها سريان عقوبة الثلاثي دولياً.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يزور اللاعبين ويؤمن على مشاركة الثلاثي




زار رئيس نادي المريخ قبل مباراة الامس بين المريخ وضيفه سيمبا التنزاني والتي إنتهت بالتعادل دون أهداف فريق الكرة بفندق روانيا وقام خلال زيارته بتحفيز اللاعبين وحثهم على تحقيق نتيجة تدعم حظوظ الفريق في المنافسة الأفريقية وأبلغ رئيس النادي الجهاز الفني بمشاركة الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وذلك بعد مشاورات أجراها بهذا الخصوص وكان المدير الفني المقال نصرالدين النابي قد طلب ان يمنحه المجلس إذناً كتابياً بمشاركة اللاعبين وقد أخطره الأستاذ أحمد مختار كتابياً بمشاركة الثلاثي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق | متابعات | غياب كامل لأعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن مباراة الفريق امس أمام سيمبا التنزاني لحساب الجولة الثالثة من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا التي تجري هذه اللحظات بالجوهرة الزرقاء، أربعة من ممثلي الفريق الضيف بالمقصورة في غياب تام لأصحاب الضيافة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي سيمبا التنزاني يقدم مساعدات "لدار المايقوما" بالخرطوم  بعد نهاية َمباراتهم مع المريخ امس ..





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#رسميا الملياردير  باتريس موتسيبي  رئيس نادي ماميلودي صن داونز رئيسا للاتحاد الافريقي خلفا للملغاشي أحمد احمد  بعد انسحاب المرشحين للرئاسه...











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات || من مباراة المريخ و سيمبا التنزاني










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد نهاية الجولة الثالثة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• برشلونة يشعل الدوري الاسباني من جديد بالفوز على أوساسونا
• بلد الوليد يفوز على خيتافي.. وإلتشي يباغت إشبيلية في الليجا
• آرسنال يتعثر أمام بيرنلي.. وساوثهامبتون يستعيد الانتصارات
• أمارتي يخطف فوزا غاليا لليستر من أنياب برايتون بالدوري اللانجليزي
• يوفنتوس يقلب الطاولة على لاتسيو.. وسبيزيا وبينيفينتو يرضخان للتعادل
• باريس سان جيرمان يتخطى بريست بثلاثية في كأس فرنسا
• فيتا كلوب يفرض التعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل على الاهلي في القاهرة
• الترجي يمطر شباك الزمالك بثلاثية ويؤزم وضعه في دوري الأبطال
• الوداد المغربي يتعملق إفريقيًا بالفوز الثالث على التوالي في الابطال
• بايرن يقلب الطاولة على دورتموند برباعية.. ويستعيد الصدارة
• لايبزيج يسحق فرايبورج ويقتنص صدارة الدوري الالماني
• بورتيمونينسي يهزم تونديلا بثلاثية في الدوري البرتغالي
• المنتخب الغاني يتوج بلقب امم افريقيا تحت 20 عام بتفوقه على يوغندا
• ضمك يعاقب أهلي جدة بثلاثية في الدوري السعودي
• الامارات: تعادل الجزيرة وشباب الأهلي.. وحتا يهزم الفجيرة
• الامارات: بني ياس يهزم اتحاد كلباء.. وتعادل العين مع الوصل
• رسمياً.. باتريس موتسيبي رئيس نادي صن داونز رئيساً للاتحاد الافريقي
• مدرب الترجي: الطرد سهل علينا المهمة .. فليك: الحظ حالفنا أمام دورتموند
• زيدان: بنزيما متعة كرة القدم .. كورتوا: عدم تقديري في بلجيكا سخيف
• ماركا: ريال مدريد يمنح سيرجيو راموس مهلة أخيرة لحسم مستقبله
• كلوب: عدم التأهل لدوري الأبطال؟.. من يرغب في الرحيل فلا أريده




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) الاهلي الخرطوم 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* الاهلي مروي (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف 18:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال الابيض (-- : --) الاهلي شندي 18:45  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-2)


* ليفربول (-- : --) فولهام 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 18:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-0)


* توتنهام (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 21:15  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* هويسكا (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 15:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2)


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) ريال مدريد 17:15  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-2)


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ليفانتي 19:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2)


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) غرناطة 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* روما (-- : --) جنوى 13:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (3-1)


* هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) ميلان 16:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-2)


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) بارما 16:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-0)


* كروتوني (-- : --) تورينو 16:00  beIN 8  الذهاب (0-0)


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) كالياري 19:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-2)


* نابولي (-- : --) بولونيا 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* كولن (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 16:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-1)


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) يونيون برلين 19:00  SKY 1  الذهاب (0-5)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجوعات


* مازيمبي - الكونغو (1 : 2) صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_B : صن داونز (9) الهلال (2) مازيمبي (2) شباب بلوزداد (2)


* الأهلي - مصر (2 : 2) فيتا كلوب - الكونغو
* المريخ - السودان (0 : 0) سيمبا - تنزانيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_A : سيمبا (7) فيتا كلوب (4) الأهلي (4) المريخ (1) 

* كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا (2 : 0) بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا
* الوداد - المغرب (2 : 0) حوريا - غينيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_ C : الوداد (9) حوريا (4) كايزرشيفس (4) بيترو (0)

* الترجي - تونس (3 : 1) الزمالك - مصر
* تونغيث - السينغال (0 : 1) مولودية - الجزائر
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : الترجي (7) مولودية (5) الزمالك (2) تونغيث (1) 

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* بيرنلي (1 : 1) آرسنال
* شيفيلد يونايتد (0 : 2) ساوثهامتون
* أستون فيلا (0 : 0) وولفرهامبتون
* برايتون (1 : 2) ليستر سيتي
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (65) ليستر سيتي (53) مانشستر يونايتد (51) تشيلسي (47) إيفرتون (46)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* بلد الوليد (2 : 1) خيتافي
* إلتشي (2 : 1) إشبيلية
* قاديش (1 : 0) إيبار
* أوساسونا (0 : 2) برشلونة
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (58) برشلونة (56) ريال مدريد (53) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (42)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* سبيزيا (1 : 1) بينفينتو
* أودينيزي (2 : 0) ساسولو
* يوفنتوس (3 : 1) لاتسيو
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (59) ميلان (53) يوفنتوس (52) أتلانتا (49) روما (47)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* مونشنغلادباخ (0 : 1) باير ليفركوزن
* هوفنهايم (2 : 1) فولفسبورج
* فرايبورغ (0 : 3) لايبزيج
* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (1 : 1) شتوتجارت
* هيرتا برلين (2 : 1) أوجسبورج
* بايرن ميونيخ (4 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (55) لايبزيج (53) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (43) باير ليفركوزن (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* الأهلي (1 : 3) ضمك
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (45) الهلال (42) الاتحاد (38) الاهلي (35) التعاون (32)

..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | ترتيب âپ§ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا âپ©            


  بعد الجولة 3

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز الى الان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات النابي :




ـ النابي : اقسم بالله لوسمحت لي الإدارة بالاستمرار لصنعت فريق البطولات.


ـ النابي : التتويج بالبطولات يتطلب منظومة متكاملة

من ادارة محترفة ومواكبة لتطور ومتطلبات كرة القدم 


ـ النابي : يجب اعداد استراتيجية وتطبيقها بصرامة لكي تفوز الاندية السودانية بالبطولات الخارجية. 

ـ النابي : التتويج بالالقاب الخارجية  يحتاج الي لاعبين مثقفين كرويا وحرفيا ومنضبطين داخل وخارج الملعب..

ـ النابي : السودان يحتاج الي وجود صحافة متوازنة لتخدم الرياضة في البلد ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوكرتا يتحدى "الفرسان" والشرطة تلاحق "الملوك" والنمور ترصد التبلدي

  تُفتَتَح مباريات الأسبوع الخامس عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين عصر ومساء اليوم الأحد بثلاث مباريات.

 المواجهة الأولى على ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم" تجمع بين "حي العرب بورتسودان"  و"الأهلي الخرطوم" عند الساعة (3:45) عصراً؛ ويدخل "السوكرتا" الجولة برصيد  "18" نقطة وكان "الشوتال" قد تعادل سلبياً أمام "الشرطة القضارف" خلال  الجولة السابقة، بينما يملك "الفرسان" في رصيدهم "15" نقطة وكان الفريق قد  تعادل إيجابياً بهدف لمثله أمام "هلال الجبال" لحساب الأسبوع الرابع عشر.

 المواجهة الثانية على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم تجمع بين "هلال  الأُبيِّض" و"الأهلي شندي" عند الساعة "(6:45) مساءً؛ ويدخل "هلال شيكان"  الجولة برصيد "16" نقطة، وكان "التبلدي" قد خسر نتيجة الجولة السابقة لصالح  "نادي توتي" بهدف نظيف؛ في المقابل يملك "النمور" في رصيدهم "19" نقطة،  وكان الفريق قد فاز على "الأمل عطبرة" بهدف نظيف في الجولة السابقة.

 المواجهة الثالثة على ملعب الخرطوم العتيق تجمع بين "الأهلي مروي"  و"الشرطة القضارف" عند الساعة (6:45) مساءً، ويملك "الشرطة" في رصيده "13"  نقطة، وكان الفريق قد تعادل سلبياً أمام "السوكرتا" في الأسبوع الماضي، في  المقابل يدخل الملوك الجولة برصيد "21" نقطة، وكان الفريق قد تعادل  إيجابياً أمام "الخرطوم الوطني" بهدف لكلٍ في جولته الأخيرة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد عباس: مشاركة الثنائي صحيحة و"كلارك" سيسعد أنصار المريخ

  أدْلَى المحامي ووكيل اللاعبين المصري "أحمد عباس" وكيل المدير الفني  الجديد للمريخ "لي كلارك" والوكيل السابق للألمانيين "مايكل كروجر"  و"اوتوفيستر" بتصريحات خاصة لـ"سبورتاق" تطرق خلالها لمشاركة الثنائي  "رمضان عجب" و"بخيت خميس" في مباراة المريخ أمس أمام "سيمبا" التنزاني  وقال: "علمت تفاصيل قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة كاملة بعد أن كون مجلس المريخ  لجنة قانونية كنت جزءاً منها لتحديد أهلية اللاعبين للمشاركة مع الفريق  وأوضحنا للمجلس بالإجماع أن مشاركتهم في مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا صحيحة  ظ،ظ ظ ظھ ولا غبار عليها".

 وأضاف: "لا يوجد إتحاد وطني في العالم يستطيع أن يمنع لاعب من المشاركة في  مسابقة ينظمها إتحاد قاري أو إتحاد دولي ولا حتى إتحاد إقليمي إلاّ وفق  ضوابط محددة ونصوص موجودة في لوائح الإنضباط لدى الإتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم".

 وأردف: "طالما أن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لم يخطر الإتحاد الدولي  -فيفا ولا الإتحاد الإفريقي (الكاف) بالعقوبة الموقعة على اللاعبين وطالما  أنه لم يطلب تعميمها لتسري محلياً ودولياً فإن إيقافهم يكون على المستوى  المحلي -فقط- ولا يشمل المباريات القارية ويكون من حق اللاعبين المشاركة  قاريا مع النادي والمنتخب الوطني في أي مباراة تقام تحت مظلة -كاف أو  فيفا".

 وختم حديثه حول هذه النقطة بالقول: "اللاعبين الموقوفين قارياً يظهر  ايقافهم في سيستم الكاف ويتم إخطار الأندية بعدم اهليتهم للمشاركة وهو ما  لا ينطبق حالياً على لاعبي المريخ".

 وتطرق "أحمد عباس" لتعاقد المريخ مع مدربه الإنجليزي "لي كلارك" وقال:  "المريخ تعاقد مع مدرب كبير وإسم غني عن التعريف أثق تماماً في أنه سيغير  شكل المريخ للأفضل وسيقدم الفريق في شكلٍ مغاير ومختلف يسعد أنصار النادي  الكبير وأراهن على أن بصماته ستظهر خلال ثلاثة أو أربعة أسابيع وسيشاهد  الجمهور التطور الذي يطرأ على مستوى الفريق".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستقبل "إسلام جمال" وأدوات إعداد بدني حديثه للأحمر

  تفيد متابعات "#سبورتاق" إلى أن "المريخ" سيستقبل في الثانية عشر منتصف  ليل اليوم الأحد المدرب المصري الشاب "إسلام جمال" قادماً من الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية للإنضمام للطاقم الفني للفريق في منصب "مدرب أحمال  ومسؤول علاج طبيعي".

 وبحسب مصادر "سبورتاق"، فإن المدرب المصري سيحضر معه مجموعة من أحدث وأجود  الأجهزة التي تُستخدم في الإعداد البدني والعلاج الطبيعي بعد أن حصل  المدير الفني الانجليزي "لي كلارك" على تقرير كامل بشأن وضع الفريق واحيط  علماً بحجم الإصابات التي يعانيها اللاعبين سيما العضلية.

 وتشمل الأجهزة بحسب متابعات "سبورتاق" على أجهزة لقياس العضلات وقوة  التحمل العضلية لكل اللاعب إلى جانب أجهزة لقياس ضربات القلب والأكسجين  وذلك حتى يتم الإستفادة من التقنية والعلم في الإعداد البدني والوقاية من  الإصابات.

   وينتظر أن يعمل الألماني "توماس مويير" والمصري "اسلام جمال" سوياً في  جانب الإعداد البدني لمعالجة مشاكل اللياقة البدنية التي يعاني منها  "المريخ" إلى جانب العمل على معالجة "تسونامي الإصابات" الذي ضرب الفريق  وحرمه من مجهودات مجموعة مقدرة من لاعبيه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اماسا:طوينا صفحة النابي وغدا سنطوي صفحة لي كلارك
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اطلق الزميل  ابوعاقلة اماسا تدوينة عبر صفحته المقروءة بالفيسبوك وقال فيها :طوينا صفحة  النابي وغدا سنطوي صفحة لي كلارك في اشارة واضحة لعدم شفافية تعامل المريخ  والاداري وجاء في التدوينة..مدرب المريخ (الأسبق).. والذي يقود سيمبا  التنزاني الآن، لخص كل الضجة في عبارة يفترض أن تدرس لإداريي الأندية  السودانية، وذلك حينما سألته الزميلة ناهد بشير الباقر علي
 عن أسباب مغادرته للمريخ على ذلك النحو... حيث قال: (أريد التعامل مع  إدارة محترفة).. ربما أبت نفسه أن يفضح سوداكال كما فعل المدربون التوانسة  الثلاثة (زولفاني وأمين وخشارم).. ولكنه فعلاً كان يعاني من عدم إيفاء  الإدارة بنثرياته... فهم يتعاملون مع المدرب بذات الطريقة التي يتحملها  الوطنيين..!
طوينا الآن صفحة النابي وجاء الإنجليزي الأول منذ (جون مانينغ) في  الثمانينيات إن لم تخني الذاكرة.. وغداً سنطوي صفحته ونفتح صفحة ضحية  أخرى.. ولكن السؤال: متى نحصل على إدارة محترفة؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يوجه بإيقاف أمير كمال وتحويله للتحقيق




وجه رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بإيقاف كابتن الفريق أمير كمال وتحويله للتحقيق امام لجنة مكونة من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للتنبيه اليوم آخر يوم لاستخراج العضويه.  



الناس تمشي تعمل عضويه ده سلاحنا الوحيد لانتزاع منظومه الفشل .
شروط العضويه بطاقه قوميه او رقم وطني او جواز  . 
وصورتين فوتغرافيات 
الرسوم كامله 1200 جنيه 
من 3 لي 8 مساء شغالين في دار النادي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#القرارظ الصحيحظ فيظ التوقيتظ الخاطئظ ظ ظ 




وجه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ"المغضوب عليه من قبل الجماهير المريخية " بإيقاف كابتن الفريق  أمير كمال عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق وتم تحويله للجنة  مكونه من عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة...

ويأتي هذا القرار على خلفية  أحد المشادات  التي حدثت بين قائد الفريق وجماهير المريخ  في وجود مدير الكرة ..

يذكر إن  أمير كمال غاب عن لقاء الامس أمام سيمبا الذي انتهى بالتعادل السلبي متعللا بوجود إلتهاب في الحلق..

الساعات القادمة ستكشف المثير بخصوص كابتن الفريق وذلك بعد إتهامه بالتهرب من ضريبة المريخ على خلفيه مستحقاته المتبقية ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#نقل  الفوضى لقطاع الشباب 




_أنهى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال تكليف قطاع الشباب بالنادي برئاسة جعفر سنادة وكلف المجلس الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر "مادبو" بالإشراف على قطاع الشباب بالنادي.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة




د . مزمل أبو القاسم

شكرا برغم التعادل

* نشكر لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني علي المردود المتميز الذي قدموه في لقاء الأمس أمام سيمبا التنزاني القوي .
* نشكرهم ونشيد بهم ونشد علي اياديهم مع أننا لم نتعود علي مدح لاعبي المريخ ومدربينهم عندما يعجزون عن تحقيق الفوز بملعبهم علي أي خصم ، وفي أي مباراه قارية كانت أو محلية . 
* ظللنا نكتب مشيدين بفرقة المريخ ونكتب أنها تمثل الشمعة الوحيدة في ليل المريخ المظلم الطويل .
* لو مرت الظروف التي عاناها فريق المريخ باي فريق آخر لربما هبط من الدرجة الممتازة ، ولما حدث نفسه بالمنافسه علي أي لقب ، ولما وضع نصب عينيه بلوغ مركز مؤهل للتنافس القاري ، ناهيك عن احتكار الفوز ببطولة الدوري ثلاث سنوات متتالية ، والوصول لدورى المجموعات في دوري الأبطال .
* اجتهد لاعبو المريخ في مقاومة الظروف القاسية التي تحيط بهم ، وحاولوا إسعاد جماهيرهم مع أنهم افتقروا إلي أبسط مقومات النجاح والتفوق .
* ظلوا يجدون أنفسهم تحت إمرة مدرب جديد كل شهر أو إثنين ، ومع ذلك حافظوا علي بقاء فريقهم في منصات التتويج ، بمجهود مدهش ، وتصميم يستوجب الإعجاب .
* بالطبع لم يمتد ذلك التميز إلي البطولات القارية ، لأن التفوق فيها يتطلب تحضيرات أعلي ، وتجهيزات نوعية ، لم تتوافر للفرقة الحمراء علي مدي ثلاث سنوات متتالية . 
* الطبيعي في مثل هذه الظروف القاسية أن يخرج الفريق من الدور التمهيدي كل مرة، مثلما حدث له علي مدي ثلاث سنوات متتالية في عهد مجلس الخراب الشامل .
* تفوق لاعبو المريخ علي ظروفهم القاسيه هذه المره ، ونجحوا في ايصال فريقهم إلي دور المجموعات ، وكانت تلك الطفرة شبيهة بالمعجزة ، لجهة أن الفريق لم يكن مؤهلا لاجتراحها أصلا ، عطفا علي معاناته التي امتدت إلي فقدان ملاعب التدريبات. 
* يضم دور الستة عشر لدوري الأبطال أفضل وأقوى الأندية الإفريقية ، وعبوره لايمكن أن يتم بحلو الأمنيات ، لذلك لم نستغرب سقوط الفريق الأحمر ، وتلقيه هزيمتين وسبعة أهداف في أول مباراتين.
* توقع الجميع أن يتواصل مسلسل الانهيار في لقاء الأمس أمام سيمبا التنزاني متصدر المجموعة ، لكن لاعبي المريخ كان لهم رأي آخر ، حيث قدموا مردودا متميزا وإن فشلوا في تحقيق الفوز .
* في العادة لا تحظي مثل هذه النتيجة بأي قبول عند القاعدة الحمراء حتي لو اقترنت باداء قوي ، لكن المعايير السائدة في كوكب المريخ اختلت واختلفت وتدنت في عهد مجلس الدمار الشامل.
* صار التعادل مع أي خصم داخل البلاد موجبا للحمد والشكر ، بعد أن تدهور كل شئ في المريخ ، وآل النادي إلي انحطاط شمل كل ما يتعلق به ، بدءا بالمستوي العام للفريق ، وانتهاء" بسمعة النادي وصورته الذهنية ، التي تعرضت إلي ضرر يصعب جبره . 
* كان مجرد ذكر إسم المريخ كافيا لإثارة الرعب في صفوف الأندية العريقة والكبيرة.. وفي عهد سوداكال وبقية مخربي مجلس الدمار صار الخروج من الدور التمهيدي سمة ملازمة للفرقة الحمراء، وأصبح التعادل داخل السودان موجبا للحمد والشكر والابتهاج.
* الحمد لله الذي لا يشكر على مكروه سواه. 
* لم يتوقع أكثر المتفائلين أن تقدم الفرقة الحمراء المردود المتميز الذي أظهرته أمس ، عطفا علي الظروف القاسية التي عانتها قبل المباراه.
* فقدت حوالي خمسة عشر لاعبا جلهم من الأساسيين الذين غابوا بعوامل الإصابة والمرض ، ولعبت تحت إمرة مدرب جديد لم تتوافر له أدني مقومات النجاح.
* لا مال ولا استقرار تدريبي ولا معسكرات إعداد ولا ملعب ولا إدارة كرة ولا حتي معدات وازياء تشبه النادي العريق. قروب المريخ في قلوبنا
* لولا تعاطف لجنة تطبيع الهلال لاضطر المريخ لاداء مبارياته في دوري الأبطال خارج السودان.
* ولولا نفرات الأقطاب والمشجعين وروابط المريخ في الخارج لما تمكن النادي من علاج بعض مصابيه، ولعجز عن صيانة ملعبه ، ولما توافر حتي علي أزياء تليق بالمريخ الكبير. 
هذه الصورة القبيحة ينبغي أن تتغير اليوم قبل الغد ، بثورة عاتية تشارك فيها كل قطاعات المريخ، وكباره واقطابه ومشجعيه ، سعيا لتغيير الوضع المزري، ووضع نهاية سريعة لمعاناة النادي الكبير.
المعز التوم
* التغيير ينبغي أن تفرضه الجماهير، وان يقوده الكبار ، لإنهاء هذا العهد الاسود، وتحرير النادي من قبضة مجلس الفشل المقيم وراعيه المخرب الأكبر. 
* لا مجال لمزيد من الإنتظار والتواكل بعد أن بلغ التدهور مرحلة يستحيل السكوت عليها.
* علي جماهير المريخ أن تتحرك من فورها ، وأن تنسق مع الرموز الأقطاب لتعيين مجلس جديد للنادي، يتم فرضه بإرادة الشعب الأحمر ، ويتوافق كل أهل المريخ علي دعمه.
* ملهاة ( سوداكال شداد ) ينبغي أن تؤول إلي نهاية حاسمة، بامر الملايين من أنصار المريخ، المطالبين بالتحرك من فورهم لتحرير ناديهم من قبضة ثنائي الفساد والفشل . 

*آخر الحقائق*

* مرة اخري أقدم سوداكال علي إقالة المدرب قبل أن يجف الحبر الذي كتب به عقده.
* يقدم الرئيس الفاشل مدرسة جديدة في الإدارة ، قوامها المسارعة في طرد المدربين عقب كل عثرة .
المعز التوم
* يقيلهم ويحملهم اوزار الفشل ، مع أنهم لم يوفر لهم أي شيء من  معينات النجاح.
* الإنجليزي لي كلارك سيحمل الرقم ( 12 ) بين المدربين الذين تولوا تدريب المريخ في عهد مجلس الخراب الشامل .
* المعدل 4 مدربين في العام .
*أتي سوداكال بالنابي وطرده قبل أن يكمل شهرا" واحدا" .
* مصير كلارك لن يختلف عن مصير سابقيه ، ما بقي مجلس الدمار الشامل.
قروب المريخ في قلوبنا
* لو تعاقد سوداكال مع مورينهو أو غوارديولا أو زين الدين زيدان فلن تختلف المحصلة ، لأن العلة ليست في المدرب ولا اللاعبين.
* الخلل الأساسي في مجلس مخرب ، لا يحسن إدارة أي ملف .
* وفي رئيس مبتدئ ، لا علاقة له بالإدارة الرياضية ةلا كرة القدم.
*وفي مجلس هزيل ، نال لقب الأسوأ في تاريخ المريخ الطويل .
* يجب علي الرئيس الفخري للنادي أن لا يعين سوداكال علي مواصلة الفوضي التي يدير بها المريخ .
* التعاقد مع مدرب أوروبي بمبالغ ضخمة مجرد هدر للمال ، ولن يفلح في تحسين أداء الفريق .
قروب المريخ في قلوبنا
*سيجد الإنجليزي كلارك نفسه مضطرا إلي التشرد مع فريقه بين الملاعب، لأن مجلس الدمار الشامل حول إستاد المريخ إلي خراب ينعق فيه البوم.
* يحمد لشباب قروب الجار لإعمار الدار أنهم افلحوا في تأهيل الملعب والنجيل .
*مع ذلك نتوقع للمدرب الجديد أن يعود من حيث أتي، بمجرد أن يشرع في التعامل مع سوداكال .
* أمس لحق الضو بمحمد موسي وابراهومة وزيكو وعبد المجيد جعفر ، بأمر مجلس تخصص في إهانة قدامي مجاربي الزعيم.
* المريخ يعاني وسوداكال مشغول بالتقاط الصور مع المتدربين واللاعبين الجدد.
قروب المريخ في قلوبنا
* الغريب في الأمر أنه يظهر فيها ضاحكا متهلل الوجه وكأنه يهزأ بالملايين من أنصار المريخ.
* يضحك علي فشلة وخيبة مجلسه.
* يجب علي إتحاد جماهير المريخ ان لا يهدر وقته في استخراج عضوية لن يعترف بها فاسد الأتحاد .
* التحالف بين المخربين لتدمير المريخ مستمر .
قروب المريخ في قلوبنا
* علي الإتحاد أن ينسق مع كبار المريخ لتعيين لجنة تسيير للنادي وفرضها بأمر الجماهير .
المعز التوم
* تحديد هوية من يديرون النادي مسئولية أولياء الدم ، وأهل الوجعة في الكوكب الأحمر .
* لن يحمل تدخل شداد في شئون المريخ إلا المزيد من الدمار للنادي الكبير .
* لو تلكأ كبار المريخ واتحاد الجماهير في إتخاذ تلك الخطوة فسيسهمون في إنجاح المخطط القبيح الذي يستهدف تمديد ولاية مجلس الدمار ورئيسه الفاشل أربع سنوات مقبلة .
* إرادة الجماهير غلابة .
* وقرارها ينبغي أن يسري من فوره. 
* كونوا مجلسكم وافرضوه علي المخرب وحليفه علي الفور .
* آخر خبر : الرهيفة تنقد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى*



*إسماعيل حسن* 
*الحمد لله على كل حال* 

* مع أن المريخ قدّم أفضل مستوىً له في البطولة الأفريقية أمس أمام سيمبا التنزاني.. إلا أنه فشل في تحقيق الفوز الذي يبقي على آماله في المنافسة.. واكتفى بتعادل سلبي لا ح يودي ولا ح يجيب.. 
* بنظرة في روليت المجموعة، نجد أن سيمبا حافظ على الصدارة برصيد سبع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات.. يليه فيتا والأهلي بثلاث نقاط  لكل منهما من مباراتين.. علماً بأنهما سليتقيان مساء أمس في الجولة الثالثة، وإذا فاز الأهلي يحتل المركز الثاني برصيد ست نقاط.. والعكس إذا فاز فيتا.. وفي حالة التعادل يرتفع كل منهما إلى أربع نقاط.. 
* المريخ في المركز الأخير بنقطة يتيمة هي التي غنمها أمس من تعادله مع سيمبا.... 
* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.. شكيتك لي الله يا مجلس المريخ من رئيسك لي خفيرك.. المريخ الزعيم الكبير سيد البلد لا حدها.. في المركز الأخير بنقطة..
* عموماً بهذه الأرقام، يمكن أن نجزم بوداع المريخ للبطولة، خاصة وأن مباراته القادمة في الجولة الرابعة ستكون يوم الثلاثاء 16 مارس الحالي أمام سيمبا في تنزانيا، وكذلك مباراته الأخيرة في الجولة السادسة ستكون في منتصف أبريل أمام فيتا في الكونغو.. 
* للأسف.. ضرب مجلس المريخ بمناشدتنا عرض الحائط، وأشرك رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس.. ومع ذلك لم يفلح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز المنشود.. وهنا لا أريد أن أشمت فيه بقدر ما أريد أن أؤكد على سذاجته وجهله وتفكيره الضحل الذي صوّر له أن مشاركتهما ستضمن له الفوز..
* صحيح أن النجمين قدّما مستوىً جيداً، وظهر الفريق بشكل أفضل من ما كان عليه في المباريات السابقة، ولكن هل يعني ذلك أنهما إذا لم يشاركا ما كان الفريق سيقدم هذا المستوى؟؟!!
* ده فهم شنو ده؟؟!! 
* يمين الله كان ممكن جداً جداً، إذا لم يشاركا، يقدم الفريق نفس العرض وربما أفضل، ويفوز كمان، طالما أن الروح القتالية كانت حاضرة أمس في أداء جميع اللاعبين..
* عموماً.. مباراتنا أمام اهلي مصر ستكون في الثاني من أبريل القادم.. وبإذن الله تكتمل صفوفنا أكثر وأكثر.. وترتفع لياقة هدافنا بكري المدينة، ويتأهل للمشاركة في هذه المباراة بالذات منذ البداية.. ونقدّم فيها مستوىً أفضل، ونحقق نتيجة طيبة تحفظ ماء وجهنا في البطولة..
* ولعلها مناسبة لنلفت نظر مجلس المريخ المفروض علينا، إلى ضرورة مخاطبة الاتحاد العام، ليخاطب بدوره الكاف، بخصوص ملعبنا الذي أصبح جاهزاً لاستقبال المباريات، حتى نخوض فيه مباراة الأهلي في أبريل القادم....
* ويخاطب في اتجاه ثان؛ اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد العام، لتبرمج مبارياتنا الدورية القادمة في ملعبنا.. 
* ختاماً.... تبقى الحقيقة أن الاتحاد العام السوداني لم يراع مصلحة السودان في مصادقته للعقوبات التي أوقعتها لجنة الانضباط على ثلاثي المريخ عجب وحمو وبخيت.. وهنا لن نقول إن لجنة الانضباط تعمدت إصدار أقصى عقوبة ضدهم، لتحرج المريخ في البطولتين الأفريقية والمحلية.. ولكننا في نفس الوقت لا نستطيع الجزم بأنها لم تتعمد ذلك..
* بالمناسبة..... قبل مباريات الأهلي المصري في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية كانت لجنة المسابقات المصرية قد أصدرت قراراً بإيقاف حارسه محمد الشناوي أربع مباريات مع غرامة مقدارها عشرين ألف جنيه، بسبب احتجاجه على قرارات حكم مباراة فريقه الدورية أمام فريق البنك الأهلي.. إلا أن اللجنة الثلاثية المكلفة بإدارة الاتحاد المصري برئاسة أحمد مجاهد، اجتمعت في 21 يناير الماضي، وقررت تخفيض العقوبة إلى مباراة واحدة فقط، مع رفع الغرامة المالية من عشرين إلى خمسين ألف جنيه، حتى يتمكن من المشاركة مع فريقه في الدوري، وتكتمل جاهزيته للمشاركة مع فريقه في بطولة كأس العالم التي كانت على الأبواب.. وبررت اللجنة قرارها بأنه لمصلحة مصر التي سيمثلها الأهلي في هذه البطولة وليس لمصلحة الأهلي..... الله الله على الفهم.. 
* لو نظر الاتحاد العام السوداني لحالة ثلاثي المريخ نفس النظرة الوطنية، وراعى مصلحة السودان الذي سيمثله المريخ في بطولة الأندية، لتدخل بما يملكه من صلاحيات، وسارع إلى تخفيض العقوبة الموقعة على الثلاثي إلى أربعة أشهر تتضمن الفترة التي توقفوها قبل القرار.. ولكنه للأسف لم يفعل ذلك ولم يفكر فيه حتى.. بل وعندما تقدم المريخ باستئناف إلى لجنة الاستئنافات، ضحكت عليه هذه الأخيرة بتخفيض العقوبة من ستة أشهر إلى خمسة... (يعني خصمت شهر).. 
* لك الله يا وطني... لك الله.. 
* وكفى..















*

----------

